# Emblem repair and steering wheel replacement question



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If your Cruze has the same stuff as the new wheel, it is plug and play. If your Cruze does not have the cruise control for instance, The wheel will fit, but those particular controls are only along for the ride. The air bag is the same as well.

The emblems can be bought on eBay for cheap, but I would try a bit of clear silicone myself first. They are a pain to get off. If you do, use a heat gun. As for your original steering wheel, just buy a suede cover from Menards or some other such place for a few bucks for now.


----------



## xbazzarex (Jun 5, 2016)

Yeah my cruze has cruise control and radio controls so it should all be fine. i do not like steering wheel covers at all, so ill probably go for a nicer wheel that wont wear like this. As for the emblems im going to see if i can get them to stick with an adhesive, silicone isnt a bad idea im just worried it will look weird between the clear part and the gold piece. if it wasnt so expensive id get everything to swap it to a holden, but i dont want to hack up the bumper.


----------



## InsideMan (Sep 23, 2017)

Just to give you an idea of what's involved. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/94-cruze-owner-projects/212794-pleasure-cruze-build.html

I went with the Sonic RS steering wheel and had to mod the buttons a bit but if you don't have to with the camaro wheel then just ignore that step. 

Good luck and be sure to post pics.


----------



## jbell370 (Feb 7, 2018)

My front emblem is completely gone, it started to bubble last winter and one day while driving home they were using the anti ice slurry they use in Canada, at least Ontario and the next morning it was gone. I did buy the new stickers and yes from eBay.


----------

